# [SOLVED] Slow Wireless Download But Fast Upload



## vedder45 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello All-

I've tried researching this on the web but can't seem to find anything that matches my situation. I recently switched from DSL to Cable internet service. I have a desktop and a laptop in the house. The desktop is connected directly to the router and is working very well - much faster than the DSL in both download and upload speed. The laptop is wireless and is now MUCH slower than the previous DSL connection. The funny thing is, the upload speeds on the laptop are consistently just as fast as the desktop. Here are my results from speedtest.net:

Desktop (Connected Directly Through Router):
Donwload: 24373 kb/s
Upload: 1537 kb/s

Laptop (Wireless):
Download: 323 kb/s
Upload: 1420 kb/s

Why would my wireless Upload speed be 4.5x FASTER than my Download speed? I was getting about 5x faster with DSL.

If it helps diagnose, the laptop is using Windows Vista with a Dell 1505 Draft 802.11n built-in wireless card. The router is a Linksys WRT160N. I've seen a wireless connection speed ranging anywhere from 13.0 to 104.0 (whatever that means).

I've also considered that I have a 2.4 GHZ cordless phone in the house which could cause some interference. I've disconnected and unplugged that phone and replaced it with a corded phone and that didn't make any difference.

My signal strength is good on the laptop even when I'm on the main floor of the house (the router is upstairs).

Do I need to adjust my router settings somehow? I have a WPA2 security with what I think is a good passkey. What other information can I provide for further assistance?

Really appreciate any help - So far I'm very unhappy that I "upgraded" to cable...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Slow Wireless Download But Fast Upload*

Did you try changing the router's channel? That would be the first thing I'd try. The fact that the speed is all over the map bothers me, and that sounds like wireless interference.


----------



## vedder45 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Slow Wireless Download But Fast Upload*

Thanks for taking my case.

Over the past week or so I have monkeyed with the channels. I'm currently using the Wide 40 MHz channel on the radio band. Wide Channel is 9 and Standard Channel is 11. I've tried other channels but no noticeable changes.

I tried using Net Stumbler to detect other nearby networks sharing the same channel. That utility didn't work for me, but there is a Dell Wireless WLAN Card Utility that seems to do the same thing. Looks like there are a few other networks using Channel 9 and 11 but only one has a halfway decent signal from my place.

Does it matter that those are using Wireless G and mine is Wireless N?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Slow Wireless Download But Fast Upload*

Well, I'd try configuring the router to use 802.11g and then try channels 1, 6, and 11 in that order. 802.11n uses a wider footprint, and is more subject to interference from adjacent channels.


----------



## vedder45 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Slow Wireless Download But Fast Upload*

I think my problem is fixed! Had someone tell me that when I disconnected my 2.4 GHz phone to test that interference, I should have also taken the battery out of the handset.

So...to eliminate the possibility for sure of the phone interference I went out and bought a 6.0 phone. Completely disassembled the 2.4 and suddenly my download speeds are 36-38x faster than before. And it's held that way since Tuesday night!

Really appreciate your time assisting me!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Slow Wireless Download But Fast Upload*

Yep, the handset madly searches for a base unit if you don't kill it. :grin:


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Seeing that the 2.4GHz frequency is used by Wifi, handsets, and bluetooth. Sometimes, they can interfere with each other.


----------

